
Urinating frequently at night, sleeping little and 100 doctors can't tell him - gshakir
https://www.washingtonpost.com/
======
masonic
Submitted earlier, works:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21044390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21044390)

------
Quequau
This link is not correct.

~~~
fabrixxm
... and 100 doctors can't tell him

